# I'm not really myself.



## DerPilz

Hi guys,

That would be because I'm not really myself.

I'm looking for a translation for_ I'm not (really) myself._

Asta ar trebui să fie deoarece _nu sunt (chiar) eu însumi._


----------



## jazyk

Azi mă sîmt un puțin diferit ? Azi este ceva ciudat cu mine ?


----------



## DerPilz

Mulţumesc Jazyk.


----------



## jazyk

Dar nu știu dacă sugestiele mele sunt bune, de aceea am pus ? la capătul propoziției.


----------



## liru

Ar putea fi şi: "Azi nu mă simt / nu sunt în apele mele".


----------



## liru

"A nu fi în apele lui" este o expresie românească, nu are nimic de-a face cu apa, ci cu umorile, cu buna dispoziţie a cuiva. În franceză ar fi: "ne pas être dans son assiette". În engleză: to be out of sorts.


----------



## DerPilz

Thanks guys,I'll keep it in mind.


----------

